# Sensitive tummies - what food to buy?



## TheJarvinos (11 mo ago)

Hi guys, we're looking for some advice on kibble for our 6 month old as his poo's are awful and we're really 

He started on Bakers (from breeder) which made him itch loads. Then we moved onto Wainrights which made him fart the most vile farts! Then we moved over to AVA sensitive skin and tummy which definitely helped but was fish based and my husband couldn't cope with it! So we moved onto the std AVA for puppies which was ok, but he started itching again.
We've had him on Harringtons Grain Free Chicken for about 3 weeks now and his poo's are now way worse. He's pooing masses more, only has one or two firm poos then the rest are squitty and impossible to pick up, and he's farting again!
To complicate things, because he's had so many soft poo's so often over his short life so far, he's had to have his anal glands emptied three times in the last 2 months, which isn't great.

Has anyone else found these issues and has anyone got any solutions? Ideally not fish based, not raw (dont have the capacity to deal with that with 3 SEN kids!) and ideally not hugely expensive....??

Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Take a look at AllAboutDogFood.co.uk for details about tons of different foods.

Bakers is generally a pretty awful food so he is better not eating that and sounds like he may be struggling with chicken so worth trying to avoid that. Somewhere like Millies Wolfheart do quite a few different varieties and are fairly good quaility so might be worth taking a look and trying some of them


----------

